# Error: Timeout - 0x0005



## wlodeko (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, I am trying to install a driver for a USB midi controller(Carillon 61 keyboard) on my Toshiba laptop with Windows Vista. Everytime I try to install the drivers it says that it was unsuccesful and says Error: Timeout - 0x0005. Any idea what is wrong? Any help would be appreciated. Cheers. Wlodek


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f22...keyboard-installation-anyone-help-311855.html


----------



## wlodeko (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi. Thank you very much for this link, it does work now!!!. Kind Regards. Wlodek


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty


----------

